
Yet Another DDoS device – The connected mattress ;) - maghis
https://www.eightsleep.com/buy-mattress/
======
simonebrunozzi
I like the irony! Ehehe. I personally know the Eight team, and it's nice to
see them launch a smart mattress.

I think that their smart cover works quite well. They spent a few months
refining the experience and debugging the software, and I recently (re)tried
it and the experience was flawless.

From my understanding, the smart mattress uses the same exact technology, so
unlike other smart mattresses on the market today, this is a battle tested
solution.

I don't want to sound too nice and condescending to them, given that I know
them. I can only suggest to take a look at it, and read some user reviews.
Whether you're going to buy it or not, I'm happy to see a connected device
finally built with some good engineering principles in mind.

Good luck!

~~~
maghis
Thanks for the kind words Simone, when you put so much effort on something,
this type of support is everything you need to keep going :)

